# Anyone see any GLFA 350 Legend uppers for sale?



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

No one has any Great Lakes (or any AR upper for that matter) in the 350 legend. Any of you regulars in the shops see any? I'm looking for the 18" model, black, complete upper. I can't even get on a call list or put money down on one anywhere.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Last week Long Range Archery in Holland got a bunch of GLFA stuff on. Looked like complete guns and I didn't specifically see 350 legend, but they have a lot of other stuff. Give them a call.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Semper fi in addison Michigan is where I bought my complete glfa ar, same barrel your looking at


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

Call them direct
Or email

Had a full 350 Legend built 
They said 6-8 weeks, wasn't even 4.

When I drove to pick it up
I bet they had 25-30 boxes ready for UPS to be shipped all over.
Looked like 6 CNC machines and all working on a Saturday.
Small shop but expanding soon but I'd highly recommend and can't beat their pricing.
$750+tax for 18"
Gotta figure possibly $400 for just an upper but I didn't even ask.
And I'd have them make me something else in a second.
High quality Michigan made product.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

GLFA
616-887-6808

They are super busy and do not always answer phone. Do not believe voicemail was setup.

Email
[email protected]

They have a contact page on website
Or actually fastest (if you have it) is Facebook

I do not, but my wife sent a message and was called within the hour

Spoke with Heidi who gave great customer support

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

I've called there 5+ times over several days with no one picking up. So I gave up calling. I was told, by one of the old gun counter guys at Al & Bobs, that GLFA does not do public sales at their factory location...distributors only. Sounds like I was fed a BS samich? Thanks for the email contact.


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Follow up: I drove to GLFA on Friday. They DO sell to the public, and they are swamped! I did get on a call back list, but it didn't sound very promising to have something before this years deer season.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Deskjockey1 said:


> No one has any Great Lakes (or any AR upper for that matter) in the 350 legend. Any of you regulars in the shops see any? I'm looking for the 18" model, black, complete upper. I can't even get on a call list or put money down on one anywhere.


Try AeroPrecision and get all the parts and make your own in about one evening.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Bought a complete 16" upper last year. Completely satisfied. 
https://www.bearcreekarsenal.com/upper-assemblies?spec_caliber=473&stock=1


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

bowhunter426 said:


> Last week Long Range Archery in Holland got a bunch of GLFA stuff on. Looked like complete guns and I didn't specifically see 350 legend, but they have a lot of other stuff. Give them a call.


Bingo! Went to Long Range yesterday and picked up an olive GLFA 350 with 18" barrel. I've spent too much money there this year (new Bowtech Revolt X earlier in the year).


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Saw one Tuesday at goldstar outdoors in edmore if anyone is looking still.


----------

